# Smoked thighs



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 8, 2010)

Spiced em up and threw em on. Lunches for the week!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 8, 2010)

Can I get a HELL YEAH!!!  I'm not sure those would make it to lunch #1 much less lunches for the week!!  Nice job Scooter.  

Were those Canadian thighs or American?  Just curious, they looked small.....


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 8, 2010)

Scotty, I'd eat those for breakfast, lunch and dinner!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 8, 2010)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Scotty, I'd eat those for breakfast, lunch and dinner!



You're a PIG!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 8, 2010)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Scotty, I'd eat those for breakfast, lunch and dinner!



You're a PIG!


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 8, 2010)

Well them sure look yummy. Hope they aint Quebeckerpeckers. Eh?

bigwheel


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 8, 2010)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well them sure look yummy. Hope they aint Quebeckerpeckers. Eh?
> 
> bigwheel



Out of all the marbles you've ever spit out of your mouth, that's gotta be the funniest phucking thing I've ever heard you say!!  I swear I really laughed out loud!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 8, 2010)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Can I get a HELL YEAH!!!  *I'm not sure those would make it to lunch #1 much less lunches for the week!! * Nice job Scooter.
> 
> Were those Canadian thighs or American?  Just curious, they looked small.....



Well... there's only 4 left. Funny how things like that seem to happen eh?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 8, 2010)

Larry, you're double talking and yes I am!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 8, 2010)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Larry, you're double talking and yes I am!



Hey shut up.

Hey shut up.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 8, 2010)

Why did you use such a big grill for such a small amount of chicken? :roll:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 8, 2010)

Keep it up Wolfie, 5 pages and you will have another thread locked!


----------



## Smokey Lew (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey Scotty those are nice looking thighs and it's still a great idea for lunches even if they don't get past the breakfast crowd.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 8, 2010)

If he had a bigger grill he could have cooked enough for breakfast, lunch and dinner!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 8, 2010)

that's definately a one meal serving for me.  What's funny is I'm usually
cooking thighs, but yesterday I did wings.  Love em both.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 8, 2010)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Why did you use such a big grill for such a small amount of chicken? :roll:



Biotches don't shiat about my thermal dynamics.


----------



## DaveG (Nov 8, 2010)

Scotty,
Would you give me a short rundown on your method for cooking those thighs. I'd love mine to look like yours. I'm sure yours taste great.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 8, 2010)

Cappy Cappy Cappy..everybody knows the Lord give us wings to be used in a deep fryer. Have you been out drinking with Otis and Aunt Bea again?

bigwheel


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 9, 2010)

DaveG said:
			
		

> Scotty,
> Would you give me a short rundown on your method for cooking those thighs. I'd love mine to look like yours. I'm sure yours taste great.



Bank unlit Royal oak and a large hunk of cherry on one side, add 1/4 chimney fully lit lump and spread evenly. adjust the bottom vent to 50% top vent to 75% open. Place chicken on indirect side for 20 minutes, flip and change direction 10 minutes, flip and sauce if needed...10 minutes or so.


----------



## DaveG (Nov 9, 2010)

Thank you. Appreciate it.


----------



## Toby Keil (Nov 9, 2010)

Yummy looking thighs. I could eat em all in one sitting.


----------

